# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  صفة العـمرة : الاحرام والهلال والتلبية :

## أبو أيوب الحسني

يسن لمن وصل الميقات أن يغتسل ـ كما يغتسل من الجنابة ـ لما جاء عند الترمذي وحسنه عن زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم تجرد لإهلاله واغتسل".
ولما جاء عند الدارقطني عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: إن من السنة أن يغتسل إذا أراد أن يحرم، وإذا أراد أن يدخل مكة.
وسواء في هذا الرجال والنساء ـ حتى الحائض والنفساء ـ لما جاء في صحيح مسلم عن جابر  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أمر أسماء بنت عميس لما ولدت محمد بن أبي بكر في ذي الحليفة في حجة الوداع أمرها فقال:"اغتسلي، واستـثـفري بثوب، واحرمي".
كما يسن له أن يتطيب بأطيب ما يجد في رأسه ولحيته، ولا يضره بقاؤه بعد الإحرام، لما جاء في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم إذا أراد أن يحرم تطيب بأطيب ما يجد، ثم أرى وبيص المسك في رأسه ولحيته بعد ذلك.
والسنة أن يتطيب في بدنه فقط، أما ملابس الإحرام فلا يطيبها، وإذا طيبها لم يلبسها حتى يغسلها أو يغيرها، لما جاء في حديث يعلى بن أمية وقد مضى.
ويستحب للمرأة ما يستحب للرجل من الغسل والتطيب والتنظف لما جاء عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كنا نخرج مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم فنضمد جباهنا بالمسك المطيب عند الإحرام، فإذا عرقت إحدانا سال على وجهها، فيراها النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم فلا ينكره عليها. رواه أبو داود.
ثم بعد الإغتسال والتطيب يلبس ثياب الإحرام، وهي للرجال إزار ورداء، والمرأة تلبس ما شاءت غير أنها لا تـنتقب ولا تلبس القفازين.
ولها أن تلبس حليها ونحوه، لكنها لا تتبرج بزينتها لما جاء عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: تلبس المحرمة ما تلبس وهي حلال من خزها وقزها وحليها.
وإن اختضبت المحرمة بالحناء حال إحرامها فلا حرج عليها لأن الأصل البقاء على الإباحة حتى يرد الحظر، لكنها لا تشد خرقة على يديها لئلا تكون كالقفازين.
وليس للإحرام صلاة مخصوصة، إلا من كان ميقاته ذا الحليفة فيسن له الصلاة في وادي العقيق ـ وهو اليوم أرض خلاء خلف مسجد الميقات بجانب الجسر ـ وذلك لما جاء في البخاري عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم بوادي العقيق يقول:"أتاني الليلة آت من ربي فقال: صل في هذا الوادي المبارك، وقل عمرة في حجة".
لكن من أدركته صلاة الفريضة في الميقات صلى ثم أحرم إذا انطلقت به راحلته، فيُهلّ ـ وذلك هو الإحرام ليس الغسل ولبس الثياب كما يظنه كثير من الناس ـ فيقف قائلا: لبيك عمرة، لبيك اللهم لبيك، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك، إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك، لا شريك لك، وذلك لما جاء في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان يلبي بهذه التلبية.
وإن زاد: لبيك إله الحق، لبيك ذا المعارج، لبيك ذا الفواضل، أو لبيك إله الحق، لبيك وسعديك، والخير بيديك، والرغباء إليك والعمل، أو نحو ذلك مما هو ثابت عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فلا بأس.
وإن كانت عمرته عن شخص آخر سماه باسمه عند إهلاله، فيقول: لبيك عمرة عن فلان، ويذكر اسمه.
والسنة رفع الصوت بالتلبية لما جاء عند أحمد وأهل السنن عن السائب بن خلاد رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال:"أتاني جبريل فأمرني أن آمر أصحابي أن يرفعوا أصواتهم بالإهلال بالتلبية".
وجاء عند الترمذي وابن ماجه عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم سئل: أي الحج أفضل؟. فقال:"العج والثج". يعني بالعج رفع الصوت بالتلبية، والثج إراقة دماء الهدي.
وجاء عند ابن خزيمة عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم "ما من ملب يلبي إلا لبى ما عن يمينه وشماله من شجر وحجر حتى تنقطع الأرض من هاهنا وهاهنا".
وعلى هذا جرى عمل السلف من الصحابة ومن تبعهم بإحسان، قال أبو حازم: كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم إذا أحرموا لم يبلغوا الروحاء حتى تبح أصواتهم. 
ورفع الصوت مطلوب في حق الرجال دون النساء، لأن المرأة مطلوب في حقها التستر وخفض الصوت لا سيمال بحضرة الرجال الأجانب، قال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله تعالى: أجمع أهل العلم على أن المرأة لا يلبي عنها غيرها، هي تلبي عن نفسها ويكره لها رفع الصوت بالتلبية.
فتلبية المرأة بقدر ما تسمع نفسها ورفيقاتها.
والرجل يرفع صوته بقدر استطاعته، ولا يجهد نفسه في رفع الصوت زيادة على الطاقة لئلا ينقطع صوته وتلبيته.
ويسن له أن يخلط تلبيته بالتكبير والتهليل.
وإن خاف المحرم أن يعوقه عائق عن إتمام نسكه: فإنه يسن له أن يشترط عند نية الإحرام فيقول عند عقده: إن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني. وذلك لما جاء في الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم دخل على ضباعة بنت الزبير فقال:"لعلك أردت الحج؟". فقالت: والله ما أجدني إلا وجعة. فقال:"حجي واشترطي وقولي: اللهم محلي حيث حبستـني". وقال:"إن لك على ربك ما استثنيت". 
والمعنى: إن منعني مانع فإني أحل بذلك من إحرامي.
فإن لم يشترط ومضى في عمرته وحبسه عن البيت حابس أو صده عنه شيء فلم يستطع إتمام عمرته وجب عليه أن يهدي ما تيسر من الهدي لقول الله تعالى " فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدي". 
وينبغي للمحرم أن يكثر من التلبية خاصة عند تغير الأحوال والأزمان ـ كأن يعلو مرتفعا أو يهبط منخفضا أو يقبل ليل أو نهار ـ لما جاء عند مسلم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال:"كأني أنظر إلى موسى عليه السلام هابطا من الثنية، له جؤار إلى الله تعالى بالتلبية".
وجاء عند البخاري "كأني أنظر إليه إذا انحدر في الوادي" 
قال الحافظ: وفي الحديث أن التلبية في بطون الأودية من سنن المرسلين، وأنها تتأكد عند الهبوط كما تتأكد عند الصعود.
وهكذا يستمر في التلبية في العمرة من الإحرام حتى يصل أدنى الحرم، لما جاء عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أنه كان إذا دخل أدنى الحرم أمسك عن التلبية، ثم يبيت بذي طوى، ثم يصلي به الصبح ويغتسل، ويحدث أن نبي الله r كان يفعل ذلك. رواه البخاري.
(العمدة في مسائل العمرة)

----------

